# Branch Warren Primed for Mr. Olympia Run



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Branch Warren Primed for Mr. Olympia Run By Joe Pietaro for MuscleSport Mag Big things were being predicted for Branch Warren back in 2006. The Texas native stood in the winner???s circle at the Charlotte Pro and Europa Supershow in 2005 and finished as the runner-up in the Arnold Classic and San Francisco Pro Invitational [...]

*Read More...*


----------

